# KSL Article: Ask a cop: Why the anonymity?



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

[*Moderator edit-it is a violation of copyright rules to copy and paste long selections of articles, so I have deleted everything past the first paragraph and here is the link to read for yourself http://www.ksl.com/index.php?sid=191112 ... featured-5* The original poster is welcome to quote a different single paragraph, but posting 7 paragraphs is too much. it isn't that much fun to get letters from attorneys about copyright infringement.

Did anybody else get completely bent out of shape over the 2nd amendment portion of this article?



> I however do not understand the need to own an assault rifle for private use, with ammunition that will penetrate body armor. I have met exactly zero criminals who have possessed and have been wearing body armor. That doesn't mean it doesn't happen, but I have to wonder why someone would purchase ammunition or a weapon for that purpose. Do you need an AR-15 with 30-round clips to defend your house? From what? Terrorists? If you live in the country, then you can maybe justify it. But in an urban environment, I say no.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

You know I agree to a point. There are those that only open carry for the attention that they get. My friend for example is this way. But I'm not against it. 
I would rather carry concealed anyway though for the purpose the cop(?) in the article said, its the element of suprise to an assailant. 
My thought is if they are going to rob, shoot, harass a public place and see people with guns on there hips those are going to be the first ones shot at. And believe me the assailant with have the element of suprise then, because he knows you have a gun but you don't know he does.
But thats my opinion, and I don't have any problem with people carrying open.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

> [*Moderator edit-it is a violation of copyright rules to copy and paste long selections of articles, so I have deleted everything past the first paragraph and here is the link to read for yourself http://www.ksl.com/index.php?sid=191112 ... featured-5* The original poster is welcome to quote a different single paragraph, but posting 7 paragraphs is too much. it isn't that much fun to get letters from attorneys about copyright infringement.


Oops...  Thanks for cleaning that up for me. I meant to post the link as the source but it slipped my mind.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

According to my inalienable rights given to me by my Creator, I can carry a gun in the open, hidden, or anyway I **** well choose!


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

I've never understood some people's incessant need to ask why I carry/open carry. Even more odd is their need to psycho analyze when they don't accept the answers.

Why do I have a mullet? Why do I drive a Ford? Why do bagpipes make me cry? I just ain't right, that's why.

The cop asks if we're becoming the "wild west". TV shows aside, our society is more violent than the wild west ever was.

As for the strategic argument against open carry, self defense rule #1 is "Don't look or act like a potential victim." Add in my belief that most violent criminals are dyed-in-the-wool cowards and I can't buy into the "element of surprise" argument. I also believe that a displayed gun deters violent acts against those around me. Feels better than hoping the bad guy shoots one of them while I dig my concealed gun out to surprise him.

That said, I believe in using as much common sense I can muster. There are times when it's **** inconsiderate or even just plain stupid to be displaying a gun. So sometimes I carry concealed. And I'll say it - there are times when packing a gun at all is uncalled for. So I don't always carry.

Sure, the individual citizen's right to carry is absolute. But the Founding Fathers probably didn't think they needed to explain that common sense is expected in the free exercise of that right. So here I am today, some 250 years later, more worried about the goofball with a CFP who can't handle his weapon than I am about violent criminals.

Like I said, I just ain't right. (Or left) :lol:


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Cops should worry more about enforcing actual laws and not pretend they have a PhD or that they are presiding over a courtroom whenever they turn on the red and blue lights on their cruiser. I think the most important thing a cop should remember while out on patrol is that the only thing that separates them from the rest of the average citizens is an Associates Degree. Treat us like you're one of us...because you are! When a police officer puts his badge into a shadow box at the end of his/her career, what will be remembered is how fair and honest they were with the people they were assigned to SERVE and PROTECT.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

The cop in question needs to read up on the definition of "assault rifle" that is found in the code that he is tasked to enforce. An AR15 is NOT an assault rifle. It is a semi-automatic rifle. An assault rifle is capable of being fired in a fully automatic manner. Why does the American citizen need to own a firearm of any type? To protect their rights from a government that would deny them those rights. To protect them from the "protectors" (yes, that is you mr police officer), who would deny them those freedoms. So YES, military grade weapons are necessary for the citizen.
And since you do not seem to know what your body armor is rated for, any cartridge that fires its projectile at more than 2000 feet per second, regardless of its bullet construction, will defeat it.


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

"Why does the American citizen need to own a firearm of any type? To protect their rights from a government that would deny them those rights. To protect them from the "protectors" (yes, that is you mr police officer), who would deny them those freedoms. So YES, military grade weapons are necessary for the citizen."

Exactly!


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

It is my constitutional right to "KEEP AND BEAR ARMS" and that is why I can keep and bear any arms I want. I respect law enforcement and understand that they have a tough job to do. I actually think they are underpaid, overworked and way under-appreciated. Having said that, however does not mean that an officer can be the judge of my constitutional actions. They are sworn to uphold the law regardless of their personal opinions on the subject.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Loke said:


> The cop in question needs to read up on the definition of "assault rifle" that is found in the code that he is tasked to enforce. An AR15 is NOT an assault rifle. It is a semi-automatic rifle. An assault rifle is capable of being fired in a fully automatic manner. Why does the American citizen need to own a firearm of any type? To protect their rights from a government that would deny them those rights. To protect them from the "protectors" (yes, that is you mr police officer), who would deny them those freedoms. So YES, military grade weapons are necessary for the citizen.
> And since you do not seem to know what your body armor is rated for, any cartridge that fires its projectile at more than 2000 feet per second, regardless of its bullet construction, will defeat it.


+1

My SKS is not an assault rifle either! When I read this article the other day this is the part that really bugged me. I guess all the old timers shouldn't have been hunting with M1 Garands either when they got home from the war....


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

The whole "assault rifle" terminology is BOGUS! A firearm is a firearm, period.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

Were cops like "Ask An Officer" there to protect all of the citizens whose life and property were threatened during events like Katrina and the LA Riots? Nope. Most people were on their own, and 30 rounds in a Defensive Carbine would be comforting. Some cops lose touch with the feeling of what it is like to be unarmed or under-armed. They have both superior carry rights/less restrictions and lots of authority. 
Strip the Officer in question of both and see if he sings a different tune.


----------

